# long term rental



## maccie55 (Oct 7, 2008)

hi we are moving to the algarve in march 2009, trying to find a long term unfurnished rental property with 2 or more bedrooms the areas we are looking at are around albufeira, faro. loule, tavira, moncarapacho etc, if anyone as any info, would be greatly appreciated thanks maccie


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

maccie55 said:


> hi we are moving to the algarve in march 2009, trying to find a long term rental property with 2 or more bedrooms the areas we are looking at are around albufeira, faro. loule, tavira, moncarapacho etc, if anyone as any info, would be greatly appreciated thanks maccie


I have a viila for long-term renting in the Algarve , please PM me


----------



## maccie55 (Oct 7, 2008)

paramonte said:


> I have a viila for long-term renting in the Algarve , please PM me


have received your e-mail for long term rental. what area in the algarve. how much a month. we are a couple in our early fifties, just a bit about us. i have a contract that starts in march next year for cleaning villas we are respectful thanks so much for replying hoping to hear from you jean


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

maccie55 said:


> have received your e-mail for long term rental. what area in the algarve. how much a month. we are a couple in our early fifties, just a bit about us. i have a contract that starts in march next year for cleaning villas we are respectful thanks so much for replying hoping to hear from you jean


Looks like i cant pm you yet (not enough number of messages).
Enail me at runge_kuta(at)hotmail.com
Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

paramonte said:


> Looks like i cant pm you yet (not enough number of messages).
> Enail me at runge_kuta(at)hotmail.com
> Regards



I hope you are enjoying all the spam emails you are now receiving


----------

